# Eagle Falconry



## eagle96

if any ones into eagle falconry why not post up a few photos


----------



## hawksport

Marshall Eagle


----------



## hawksport

African Fish Eagle


----------



## hawksport

African Crowned Eagle


----------



## eagle96

lovely , is he yours and if so what do you hunt with him, he looks amazin, never seen a marshal


----------



## hawksport

Juvenile Bald Eagle










Mature Bald Eagle


----------



## hawksport

Goldies


----------



## hawksport

eagle96 said:


> lovely , is he yours and if so what do you hunt with him, he looks amazin, never seen a marshal


No he's not mine. I don't have suitable land to fly an eagle. I've caught one dog I don't intend catching any more


----------



## Snuggles

hawksport said:


> African Crowned Eagle


Wow, I think he is the most amazing bird I have ever seen. Just stunning. :001_wub:


----------



## eagle96

what did the owner say and did it survive.

heres me holding my first goldie aged 10


----------



## hawksport

eagle96 said:


> what did the owner say and did it survive.
> 
> She screamed and then fainted into a patch of nettles. She wasn't much help at all
> It survived


----------



## eagle96

hawksport said:


> eagle96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what did the owner say and did it survive.
> 
> She screamed and then fainted into a patch of nettles. She wasn't much help at all
> It survived
> 
> 
> 
> What raptor were you using
Click to expand...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Interesting facts about the African Eagles, for anyone interested that is, the Martial Eagle is the largest, but the Crowned Eagle is the heaviest. The Crowned hunts more in wooded areas, I would have loved to see one in the wild when I lived there, but sadly didn't manage to. The African Fish Eagle sounds like a seagull, looks lovely though!

I used to see raptors flying overhead most days, including eagles, most commonly black chested snake eagles and various vultures. A young gymnogene lived nearby as well, amazing birds!


----------



## eagle96

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Interesting facts about the African Eagles, for anyone interested that is, the Martial Eagle is the largest, but the Crowned Eagle is the heaviest. The Crowned hunts more in wooded areas, I would have loved to see one in the wild when I lived there, but sadly didn't manage to. The African Fish Eagle sounds like a seagull, looks lovely though!
> 
> I used to see raptors flying overhead most days, including eagles, most commonly black chested snake eagles and various vultures. A young gymnogene lived nearby as well, amazing birds!


lovely info lion


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

eagle96 said:


> lovely info lion


Thanks  I miss seeing raptors as frequently, and as impressive! I had a lappet faced vulture go over one day, bloomin' enormous! I do see kestrels frequently, and buzzards up here on the pennines, but nowhere near as often as I'd like.


----------



## hawksport

eagle96 said:


> hawksport said:
> 
> 
> 
> What raptor were you using
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of my female Harris Hawks
Click to expand...


----------



## Sussexplumber

Harris`s have a natural fear of dogs because where they originate (Central US), the coyote is a major threat. The females, being the guardians and killers of the family group, tend to be the more aggressive towards a possible threat. Its very common for a FH to nail a dog. I even had one take a small deer, but that it took down as quarry! Flying at top weight too. She used to chase deer through the woods, which was killingly funny. In fact I think she used to actively seek them out.


----------

